# Jason Williams is putting on a clinic tonight...listen to your radio



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

He is on fire.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Great game by JWILL

11-16 shooting (good)
27 points
8 Assists


Drew Gooden again with an awesome showing

21 points
18 Rebounds


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I didn't have to listen. I was there. Nice game. Swift did an awesome alley-oop. And Watson almost dunked, but was blocked at the rim.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Spartanfan2003, I was there too. I wouldn't say that Watson was blocked on his dunk attempt, but almost murder for that attempt. There's no way the refs could truly look at that dunk attempt and say that he wasn't abused.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I know that. A block is a block. What suprised me is how high a 5-8 guy can jump that high. Sure he is listed at like 6-0, but my 5-6 brother stood next to him and was the same height.


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't know what your brother was standing on, but Earl is not 5'8. These are his official measurements.

Wt Ht w/ Shs Ht w/o Shs Wingspan 1 Arm Rch/Shs

184 6’1.25" 6’0" 6’6.75" 8’1"


Earl is a leaper and he will only surprise you if you haven't seen him get up before. I'm used to it.:grinning:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

hey, the heights they list are never right man, accept it


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

Those measurements are the official ones from the Chicago pre-draft camp last year, and I know for a fact that Earl is a six footer. Maybe your brother was standing next to Brevin and got him confused with Earl, because Brevin is about 5'8". Tyus is 5'8" too, and Earl is definitely taller than Tyus. But, Tyus also has the ability to dunk.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

No, I know my NBA guys, Earl is an Asian/black short guy with short ears that stick out. 

Brevin is..... _scary lookin_ .


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

Asian? Nope. He's actually half Mexican and half African American, but thanks for playing.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

For playing? Playing what? calm down. He looks asian, he has slanted eyes and is really short.


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

So do you think Baron's really short too? Earl's about half an inch shorter than Baron, so Baron must be 5'9" then, huh? Don't think so. Come on, you shouldn't even try to argue with me about Earl. It's not wise.

I'm calm, I'm just right and you're wrong, that's all. But you are right about Brevin, he's one scary looking dude!!:laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

hahaha I am beginning to think that you are Earl Watson. Or a UCLA graduate.


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

You just think I'm a UCLA grad? Well, I'm not Earl Watson, but my nickname at work is UCLA. If you want to know who I am you can always check out my website

1life2live.iwonpages.com

later


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

WOW, I have to admitt that was so long that I only read like the first 16 paragraphs the skipped to the part about Earl. You are probablly Earl Watson's biggest fan, I picked the wrong girl to argue with.


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

Well I hope you get a chance to finish reading it at some point


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*EJLover, I read you story*

I give you lots of credit dude..good luck and keep up the good work.. I will be checking your site once in a while so don't disappoint me.


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks. I've still got a long way to go, but I've got some thoughts in mind about what I need to do next.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Earl had a monster game!


----------

